# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Eyüp gökçen

## ceyda

*EYÜP GÖKÇEN* 

5 OCAK 1978 

Tokat'lıydı. 22 yaşındaydı. Liseyi 
bitirdikten sonra İstanbul Teknin üniversitesini kazanarak bir yıl kadar okula 
devam edebildi. Ancak okul komünistlerin eline geçmesi üzerine devam edemeyince 
kaydını Adana Devlet Mimarlık ve Mühendislik Akademisine aldırmak zorunda kaldı. 
İstanbul'da bulunduğu sırada teşkilat bünyesinde çeşitli kademelerde görevlerde 
bulundu. Adana'da çıkan bir olayda polisler tarafından şedid edildi. Cenazesi 
memleketi Tokat'ta toprağa verildi.

----------

